# Catering Industry/Chefs and Cooks etc...



## jumomo (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All,
Is there anyone here who is in the Catering industry, preferably Cooks or Chefs who can give advise on the best way they have found to look for jobs.
i.e Monster or similar. Agencies, etc...??
This would be in Ontario...most likely Toronto or South western Ontario
Cheers !!


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

*here are some suggestions*

Jobmire
jobbank
even craiglist and kijiji are good for food-industry jobs

keep in mind that once you have the job offer in hand and are read to apply for LMO, Service Canada is now very strict with enforcing minimum wage requirements for Chefs/Cooks (there's a different salary requirement for both) and this also varies with the location of the job offer (Toronto-based so-called "ethnic" or "speciality" restaurants have a higher wage requirement from those in the rest of the GTA). Also, Service Canada is becoming tougher on minimum recruitment efforts (which, before, wasn't a big issue for the Food Industry).






jumomo said:


> Hi All,
> Is there anyone here who is in the Catering industry, preferably Cooks or Chefs who can give advise on the best way they have found to look for jobs.
> i.e Monster or similar. Agencies, etc...??
> This would be in Ontario...most likely Toronto or South western Ontario
> Cheers !!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Try " indeed " thats good !

Any chefs got info on nova scotia!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Definitely use Craigslist and Kijiji. First places to look. From there, I would print out a bunch of resumes and just walk into restaurants asking for the head chef. At the very least you could ask them about where to find work.


----------



## Siouxie (May 16, 2011)

You may want to look at the semi-skilled pilot project for Alberta and also BC if you are hoping to emigrate.

Semi-Skilled Worker criteria : Alberta, Canada - Immigration

British Columbia Canada and Foreign Workers


----------

